# American Diorama buildings and people



## Beverstaart (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with American Diorama buildings and people outdoor? In the pictures these products look nice but I wonder how they survive the conditions outside. You cannot buy these products in Canada so it is not possible to feel and smell them


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Contraband?


----------

